# Royal gramma fish



## swimmingwiththefishes (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm obsessed with royal grammas...I want to get a 55 gallon nano reef tank and I was wondering, would it be a good idea to get a royal gramma too? If anyone who owns this species has any feedback, I'd appreciate it a lot! :nerd:


----------

